# TCR SL/SLR owners?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm talking about the alloy offerings. As someone who's been eyeing a CAAD or Allez as a long term workhorse, the SL/SLR have also crossed my mind. Definite draws for me right now are I've previously owned a TCR Composite (only left it because of wanting to try something smaller) and it's probably a less common bike.

I believe the only offering this year in the US is the 5800/R561-equipped SLR, which I'd maybe replace with UDi2, starting with the 6800 crank I already have on my current bike. Only reasons why I'm not going with just a frameset are because it's a complete move to 11 speed for me and I wouldn't have the immediate funds for the build. I'd at least have "stand in" wheels in the meantime, and I could probably sell off my current bike.

All that being said, anyone have input on the frame? Dent-prone? Di2 friendly?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Here's a video review of the 2014 Ultegra spec'd Australian model which I think is the same as what was offered in the U.S. Looks like a great bike.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_XE0N_t45A


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Italianrider76 said:


> Here's a video review of the 2014 Ultegra spec'd Australian model which I think is the same as what was offered in the U.S. Looks like a great bike.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_XE0N_t45A


Thanks, I did see that vid a bit earlier.

And doing some digging, the mention of a "US version" did catch my attention. I have no clue if it's possible for an LBS to do it, but I'd much prefer the Asian version with the internal routing and nicer seatpost clamp. If not, I might have to bank on eBay or something. The differences visually are night and day for me. :sad:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I agree, the Asian market version looks so much better with the internal cable routing and the seatpost clamp. I'm at a loss as to why Giant would offer 2 different models of essentially the same bike for two different markets. Even though the external cable routing is much easier to maintain, it's reminiscent of an older generation of bikes.


----------

